# Hello from upstate New York!



## FrozenPumpkins (Jul 5, 2009)

... And yes, New York is a state - not just a city! I'm from the real upstate, where the distance between Canada and here is less than the distance between here and the city. Up here, it's common practice to design your costume around a snowsuit. :cheesykin:

I'm still a student, so I don't get to put as much effort into my yard haunt as I'd like. I just have several decorations, some I've built myself, others I've bought - but that's more than the average around here, a jack-o-lantern or two. I've loved Halloween for as long as I can remember. I found HauntForum last year through a Google search, and I decided to join the site and get a head start this year. I've seen some of the amazing things you all can make, and I'm hoping that you could help a novice haunter take it to the next level.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome Frozenpumpkin.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome to the Forum, Frozen!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum. I know what you mean about frozen punpkins and snowsuits. We lived in up state Maine a couple of years, 150 miles from the nearest mall. You do have to make alot of your own things. But that can be fun too.


----------



## Spookineer (Aug 20, 2006)

Welcome to the party!


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

Hello and welcome to a great forum!


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

Welcome - we're glad you're here!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

You'll have a great time here!


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Howdy and Welcome


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## DoomBuddy (Mar 1, 2009)

Welcome to the group


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

welcome---


----------



## NoahFentz (May 13, 2007)

How far upstate are you? I m originally from the Saratoga/Albany area.


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

Hi! Welcome to the forum!


----------



## FrozenPumpkins (Jul 5, 2009)

Thanks for the welcomes, everyone! 

NF: I'm about 20 minutes north of Saratoga - Glens Falls area


----------



## Death in the Reaper (Apr 23, 2007)

Welcome Frozen. I might not know a whole lot about props but I do know some things about make-up. My parents, Vlad and Black Cat, they know quite a bit about props. And I know they're always hanging around here.


----------



## NoahFentz (May 13, 2007)

FrozenPumpkins said:


> Thanks for the welcomes, everyone!
> 
> NF: I'm about 20 minutes north of Saratoga - Glens Falls area


Ah yes...know it well. My brother use to live in Glens Falls. Saw many a concert a the Civic Center. My wife is from Burnt Hills. I am from Broadalbin. We will be camping up in Schroon in about two weeks. Welcome!!


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Hi and welcome !!!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## ghubertu (Apr 10, 2009)

Welcome, and your name is very fitting for your location.


----------

